# "Hapkido, Traditions, Philosophy, Techniques" by Marc Tedeschi



## terrylamar (Jun 22, 2011)

Came in today.  All I can say is wow!  It has some 1135 pages of Hapkido information. It seems to be fairly comprehensive.  To be honest, I haven't read it yet.  It might take more than a day or two.  

It is a very heavy book, just carrying it around will build up muscle.

I'm sure some of you have this book or have read it or have it and read it.  What did you think?  I have Hapkido II coming in, so I will have something to compare it too.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Never heard of that book, and I don't know anything about the author.  But a look at Amazon shows he has been a prolific writer on Hapkido.

Look forward to hearing you review.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jun 23, 2011)

terrylamar said:


> Came in today. All I can say is wow! It has some 1135 pages of Hapkido information. It seems to be fairly comprehensive. To be honest, I haven't read it yet. It might take more than a day or two.
> 
> It is a very heavy book, just carrying it around will build up muscle.
> 
> I'm sure some of you have this book or have read it or have it and read it. What did you think? I have Hapkido II coming in, so I will have something to compare it too.


 
I have this book as well as one of his TKD books.  It is very well written and layed out in a comprehensive manner.  I particuarly enjoyed the historical section and the interviews with many of the pioneers.  It was very interesting to hear certain viewpoints in their own words.  It covers quite a bit, from esoteric to practical.  While it is perhaps not the ideal book for a beginner in Hapkido (can you imagine handing a book that weighs the same as a small car to a newbie and saying 'read this'  ), I can appreciate it for the amount of work that went into it and as a resource.


----------



## dortiz (Jun 23, 2011)

"Never heard of that book, and I don't know anything about the author."

After Dr. Kimm and Myungs books it is considered a must have. Mark studied under my old teacher Master Merrill Jung in San Francisco. I know he had a lot of input on these books as they were made. Master Jung helped Dojunim come to the states.

Good lineage and great books.


----------



## terrylamar (Jun 23, 2011)

dortiz said:


> "Never heard of that book, and I don't know anything about the author."
> 
> After Dr. Kimm and Myungs books it is considered a must have. Mark studied under my old teacher Master Merrill Jung in San Francisco. I know he had a lot of input on these books as they were made. Master Jung helped Dojunim come to the states.
> 
> Good lineage and great books.


 
Would you advise getting both of Dr. Kimm's books, Hapkido I and Hapkido II or just Hapkido II.  I have read they have essentially the same information with Hapkido II being the updated version.

Why do you believe they should be read in the order of Kimm, Myung then Tedeschi, rather than a different order?

Which of Myung's books, or all of them?


----------



## puunui (Jun 23, 2011)

dortiz said:


> Mark studied under my old teacher Master Merrill Jung in San Francisco.




When did you study with GM Jung?


----------



## dortiz (Jun 26, 2011)

Back in the mid to late 90s. At that time Bernadette and Gary Tong trained on the floor with me. One of his students from way back Phil Helmer (LEO) brought me to him. Also Kurt Graham who was teaching the sticks and coming back and forth with GM Presas and hosting seminars there. 
Master Forrest taught the Hapkido and GM Jung the TKD. True family atmosphere and zero politics. Just good old fashioned training. TKD  5 days a week, HKD 2 and Phil, Kurt and I trained 6 days a week at 6am on the beach. 
Great times  : )
He is truly one of the nicest and greatest teachers there is.


----------



## dortiz (Jun 26, 2011)

"Would you advise getting both of Dr. Kimm's books, Hapkido I and Hapkido II or just Hapkido II. I have read they have essentially the same information with Hapkido II being the updated version."

Why do you believe they should be read in the order of Kimm, Myung then Tedeschi, rather than a different order?

Which of Myung's books, or all of them?

You only need 1 of Dr Kimm's books. 
I would go through Myungs silver book "Special self protection techniques" first as I think it lays stuff out the easiest to work with. Dr Kimms book is a better reference and with a basic foundation of core techniques you can back to it and remember or build on them. Tedeshci like wise is a reference piece and bit more all over the place but still an ultimate guide.

The reader of all of the is DR Kimms History of Hapkido. Now that would be the one to start tomorrow!

Cheers,
Dave O.


----------



## terrylamar (Jun 26, 2011)

dortiz said:


> ...The reader of all of the is DR Kimms History of Hapkido. Now that would be the one to start tomorrow!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave O.


 
I assume you are speaking about "The History of Korea and Hapkido?"  The description says it is about the development of Han Mu Do and presents a biographical sketch of the the Hapkido pioneers.

How much of this is Han Mu Do and how much is Hapkido?

Sorry for al the questions.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Has anyone read Kimm's book "Hapkido, Korean Martial Arts?"  I think it may have been his first here in the USA.


----------



## dortiz (Jun 27, 2011)

"How much of this is Han Mu Do and how much is Hapkido?"

Its HAPKIDO!


----------



## dortiz (Jun 27, 2011)

Glenn,
I think you also knew my first teacher Dr. Cha Sok Park.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 30, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> Has anyone read Kimm's book "Hapkido, Korean Martial Arts?" I think it may have been his first here in the USA.


 
Does no answers mean no one has read it, or is it just that the book everyone refers to as Hapkido I is the same thing?


----------



## dortiz (Jul 1, 2011)

As far as i know the Hapkido Bible or Hapkido I was the first book.http://www.hanmudo.com/images/stories/merchandise/HMDBookssmall.jpg


----------



## puunui (Jul 1, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> Has anyone read Kimm's book "Hapkido, Korean Martial Arts?"  I think it may have been his first here in the USA.




I have all of Dr. Kimm's books. They are all similar as far as technical aspects and also slightly different as well, depending on the focus of the particular book.


----------



## puunui (Jul 1, 2011)

dortiz said:


> I think you also knew my first teacher Dr. Cha Sok Park.



I did know him. He was a long time member of the USTU. He had those judo cauliflower ears.... He made his money, not from the martial arts, but from the plant business.


----------



## puunui (Jul 1, 2011)

dortiz said:


> He is truly one of the nicest and greatest teachers there is.



I agree. I like Merrill Jung and have a lot of respect for him. Few people know that he is Chinese, not Korean.


----------



## puunui (Jul 1, 2011)

dortiz said:


> I would go through Myungs silver book "Special self protection techniques" first as I think it lays stuff out the easiest to work with.




I think that is the best of GM Myung's books. I also like his original book published in 1967, but good luck trying to find a copy. GM Myung is the equivalent to a biblical scribe. He writes it exactly the way he learned it, without any additions or subtractions. His material is hands down the best source for the original Korea Hapkido Association curriculum.


----------



## iron_ox (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello all,

I think all these books would be better served if they added "Ji Mu Do" to the titles.  They are well produced, but really reflect only a variant of Hapkido and not the art as it was originally taught.  I have been given all these books and I think they do a really commendable job detailing Ji's martial art, there is lots of good detail about that, but most have only scant information about Hapkido itself.


----------

